# eyeliner



## manybirds (Oct 5, 2011)

I know not very BYH but how do u guys put on eyeliner (pencil not liquid)? i don't want something big and dramatic just casual


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 5, 2011)

sorry can't help you with that, I haven't worn make-up for years.  I don't even own any make'up right now.  

My daughter really likes the roll-up little tube of eye-liner that is soft(like a soft crayon), but It seems expensive and she goes through it really fast. 

Get any snow yet???


----------



## woodleighcreek (Oct 5, 2011)

I put it just above my lash line. For casual, I dont use black. Usually brown or a purplish brown.


----------



## manybirds (Oct 5, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> sorry can't help you with that, I haven't worn make-up for years.  I don't even own any make'up right now.
> 
> My daughter really likes the roll-up little tube of eye-liner that is soft(like a soft crayon), but It seems expensive and she goes through it really fast.
> 
> Get any snow yet???


not snow but cold and ice and freezing temps


----------



## manybirds (Oct 5, 2011)

woodleighcreek said:
			
		

> I put it just above my lash line. For casual, I dont use black. Usually brown or a purplish brown.


so rite now i have black but i'll try a lighter shade next time


----------



## secuono (Oct 11, 2011)

I put it right in between/over the lashes. Never over on the skin and never under where the two halves of the eye lid touch when closed. 
It looks far more natural that way. I only use black, my lashes aren't brown or any other weird color..lol. 
You want to find a pencil that has a very creamy mark, not the ones where you really need to rub it on. It should easily mark on your hand w/little pressure. You can even find ones that have very thin tips.


----------



## daisychick (Oct 11, 2011)

I put it on my top lid right along the eyelash line.  I only do the outer half of my lid to make my eye look more open I guess.  I use a really soft crayon type of liner, the ones that twist out of the pencil like tube.  The hard pencil ones scratch the eyelid.  I use black and sometimes purple or light green.  

Oh and don't worry about asking about this on the BYH forum.  It is just as relevant as anything else on the Games, Jokes and Fun thread.


----------



## manybirds (Oct 13, 2011)

secuono said:
			
		

> I put it right in between/over the lashes. Never over on the skin and never under where the two halves of the eye lid touch when closed.
> It looks far more natural that way. I only use black, my lashes aren't brown or any other weird color..lol.
> You want to find a pencil that has a very creamy mark, not the ones where you really need to rub it on. It should easily mark on your hand w/little pressure. You can even find ones that have very thin tips.


k tht was on of my questions (where best to put it)


----------



## manybirds (Oct 13, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> I put it on my top lid right along the eyelash line.  I only do the outer half of my lid to make my eye look more open I guess.  I use a really soft crayon type of liner, the ones that twist out of the pencil like tube.  The hard pencil ones scratch the eyelid.  I use black and sometimes purple or light green.
> 
> Oh and don't worry about asking about this on the BYH forum.  It is just as relevant as anything else on the Games, Jokes and Fun thread.


I have the soft one. those hard ones look like they hurt...

thanks!


----------



## Chikn Luva (Oct 18, 2011)

manybirds said:
			
		

> Chikn Luva said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine?


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns (Oct 24, 2011)

Ack how did I miss this?????????????!!!! I love love love doing a cat eye, but if I don't have time I just swipe some on my lashline and go (called tight lining, I think).
Also: YOUTUBE!!! I learned just about everything I know about makeup there. Just search "eyeliner tutorials" and VOILA! I seriously love it


----------



## manybirds (Oct 25, 2011)

crazyturkeydesigns said:
			
		

> Ack how did I miss this?????????????!!!! I love love love doing a cat eye, but if I don't have time I just swipe some on my lashline and go (called tight lining, I think).
> Also: YOUTUBE!!! I learned just about everything I know about makeup there. Just search "eyeliner tutorials" and VOILA! I seriously love it


lol youtube is addictive!


----------



## lopezmarie2239 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hello there, does anyone have any recommendations with regards to the best practice to obtain "cat eye" appearance using eyeliner?


----------



## manybirds (Apr 9, 2012)

for that (though i'm no expert) i go on the inside of the bottom lid and do the top lid.


----------



## manybirds (Apr 9, 2012)

i forgot to add with liquid stuff. wet n'wild has been working best for me. and thank you everyone for all ur reply's i've finnaly mastered it!


----------

